# On the eve



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

SO court in the morning, if the judge approves of our separation agreement, done in 90 days. Right now, all I can see is a fog, that I need to move through. I know that this is just a formalization of something that has been going on for over a year. My sister is going to hold my hand tomorrow, then take me out to the beach or something. And then maybe I can move away from the hope that has haunted me for months. I am dreading seeing him, it has been several weeks. Any words of encouragement appreciated


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Good luck! 

And have a good time at the beach!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

The best luck I can expect now is that it will go quickly. And that it is a long time before I need to see the STBXH again.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I was lucky - we never needed to go to court for any reason.

Hopefully this will be a new beginning for you - a chance to build something better than you had before.

Just know that it will take a little time...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

I didnt have to go to my court hearing since the cheating ex was filing. But I [email protected] sure wasnt going to be absent. I wanted her to see my face there, to know I stood there to take her final punch, and that I wasnt going to fall.

Then we went to Dennys and had lunch..


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> I didnt have to go to my court hearing since the cheating ex was filing. But I [email protected] sure wasnt going to be absent. I wanted her to see my face there, to know I stood there to take her final punch, and that I wasnt going to fall.
> 
> Then we went to Dennys and had lunch..



together?


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

yep, together.

sorta fked up eh?


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, its over. They ask you ridiculous questions, including do you think that the marriage could be saved! He showed up in his fancy suit and tie, never glanced at me or my sister, no emotion at all. He is so lost. I went to the ocean, on a gray cloudy day and the sun shone through as we walked along the edge. I gave my grief to the ocean to take away


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

madaboutlove said:


> Well, its over. They ask you ridiculous questions, including do you think that the marriage could be saved! He showed up in his fancy suit and tie, never glanced at me or my sister, no emotion at all. He is so lost. I went to the ocean, on a gray cloudy day and the sun shone through as we walked along the edge. I gave my grief to the ocean to take away


Glad to hear things went smoothly.

Just beware that those waves carry a bit of the grief back to 
shore from time to time...


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

oh yeah, doing it tonight big time, just when you think it might be ending, it roars right back up at you. I just want it to end.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

madaboutlove said:


> oh yeah, doing it tonight big time, just when you think it might be ending, it roars right back up at you. I just want it to end.


Something actually going on, or just your emotions playing games with you?

Either way, hang in there. Its bumpy - but it will start to smoothe out over time.


----------



## carol (Mar 8, 2011)

You will get through it, one day at a time. And let all the emotions come, accept them and move on. You will become a stronger person for it.

I believe every relationship we have is a learning experience and we need to reflect on what lessons it brought to us.

This might help: http:grabyourfreegift.com/carolf 




madaboutlove said:


> SO court in the morning, if the judge approves of our separation agreement, done in 90 days. Right now, all I can see is a fog, that I need to move through. I know that this is just a formalization of something that has been going on for over a year. My sister is going to hold my hand tomorrow, then take me out to the beach or something. And then maybe I can move away from the hope that has haunted me for months. I am dreading seeing him, it has been several weeks. Any words of encouragement appreciated


----------

